# Odd 7-11 / Merckx Request



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I have apparently lost my right glove so no longer have a sweet matching set of 7-11 riding gloves. I have been looking on ebay with no luck. Anyone know of another possible source?


----------

